# c.l. kansas city bikes



## ZOOK (Jan 21, 2014)

CL Kansas City. Look old bikes. Some prewar originals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this the listing you are referring to:  http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4266486780.html
If not can you post the link? I am currently in the KC area and haven't seen anything worth going after. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 21, 2014)

*kc cl*

Put in:  Look! Many Old bikes.  see yesterdays ads.  sorry not sure how to link ad..


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 21, 2014)

...........


----------



## DJ Bill (Jan 21, 2014)

ZOOK said:


> Put in:  Look! Many Old bikes.  see yesterdays ads.  sorry not sure how to link ad..





To do it, go to one of the ads you are referring to. Up in your browser the URL for it should be listed. Http://kccraigslistetc etc... 

Place your cursor over the URL, click once. Everything should be highlighted in blue now. 

Now, right click with your cursor in the same spot. You should have a pop up menu of choices, one should be COPY. left click COPY. 

Now open up your posting window here on the Cabe, (reply )

Click on the text area, where you would normally type. Type in :" Here it is:" and then right click.....
You should again have a chice of several popped up things, among which is PASTE. Click Paste, and your URL should post in the window. Then add whatever else you want to add, and click Submit reply. As long as you leave a space on either side of the URL before you post, it should now be a clickable link. 


Lets see if I can find it:  http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/4296866699.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2014)

*Kansas City bikes*



Talewinds said:


> God those prices are just terrible.




He is high on prices. I like the hornet, but not for 400.00$that double diamond frame schwinn is the one that interests me.1935 I think.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2014)

*Sorry*

This is not the ad I was thinking.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2014)

That's interesting, That Huffman has the same taillight as the one I sold last year so it would suggest that it is in fact a factory installed option.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?1162-Huffman-serial-number-project/page14


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That's interesting, That Huffman has the same taillight as the one I sold last year so it would suggest that it is in fact a factory installed option.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?1162-Huffman-serial-number-project/page14




I still kick myself for not picking up your bike. Anywho, that's the same light remains that my girl's Dayton has. In the CL listed bike, looks mighty close to this taillight:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47576-NOS-Delta-Guard-tail-light-RARE!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 21, 2014)

...........


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Ooopsy, prices have now been removed from CL advert..... :o:o:o




How much was the Huffman?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 21, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> How much was the Huffman?




$600?.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2014)

I just talked to him, nice guy, but he said $1000 for the Huffman, which is not unreasonable IMO, but more than I would part with for it. He's not interested in packing bikes but he was willing to take them to a shop.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 26, 2014)

There are more bikes than what is shown.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 27, 2014)

*Craigslist post has been...*

Deleted...Did anyone buy any of these bikes? Just curious...


----------

